# Break out the fly rod for the surf-



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks like the surf may be warming up and getting flat for surf flyfishing - anyone going -?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm keeping an eye on it. Might take a peek in the morning. Still undecided.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Wish I could. Looking pretty good.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*Water color may be questionable*

Color?


----------



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

*break out fly rod*

It looks like the surf will be good for the next few days, but what is the weed status. last week it was terrible.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I made a very brief trip to the pedestrian beach area of Surfside. Got there about 6:30am, water color pretty good, deep green, not super clear, but fishable with lots of dead weed bits and pieces floating. Current strong moving away from Jetty. Caught a 14" speck pretty quick on a Skitterwalk. Broke out the fly rod but struggled with the weed and rollers coming in. I didn't try to wade out to bar. Stayed close in. Wind N and very light. I couldn't get comfortable in the breakers and the weed was a big issue. Had I more time, I'd go looking for areas with less weed. Gone at 7:30. Ought to settle quickly in this offshore light breeze.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

karstopo said:


> I made a very brief trip to the pedestrian beach area of Surfside. Got there about 6:30am, water color pretty good, deep green, not super clear, but fishable with lots of dead weed bits and pieces floating. Current strong moving away from Jetty. Caught a 14" speck pretty quick on a Skitterwalk. Broke out the fly rod but struggled with the weed and rollers coming in. I didn't try to wade out to bar. Stayed close in. Wind N and very light. I couldn't get comfortable in the breakers and the weed was a big issue. Had I more time, I'd go looking for areas with less weed. Gone at 7:30. Ought to settle quickly in this offshore light breeze.


The winds are forecast to come around to S/SE and be below 10 in the next 18 hours or so which should help the color, clarity and wave size.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Made another mad dash (I'll take any window I can get these days) to the surf this afternoon. Wind again was almost non-existent, turning south, but the rollers were still crashing as vigorously as this morning. Weed was almost gone. Water variable, off-color by Surfside bridge but improving as I got near the Jetties. I brought the fly gear, but with limited time, crashing surf, and a couple of calls from work in between, I took the easy way out and chunked my chrome Skitterwalk. Two trout 16" and 19" fooled and came home with me. A couple of shrimp Soakers down 100 yards had similar results. Fish had small, 1" little silvery unidentified bait in their stomachs. Not a fly report, but I did bring it with me!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

karstopo said:


> Made another mad dash (I'll take any window I can get these days) to the surf this afternoon. Wind again was almost non-existent, turning south, but the rollers were still crashing as vigorously as this morning. Weed was almost gone. Water variable, off-color by Surfside bridge but improving as I got near the Jetties. I brought the fly gear, but with limited time, crashing surf, and a couple of calls from work in between, I took the easy way out and chunked my chrome Skitterwalk. Two trout 16" and 19" fooled and came home with me. A couple of shrimp Soakers down 100 yards had similar results. Fish had small, 1" little silvery unidentified bait in their stomachs. Not a fly report, but I did bring it with me!


We'll allow it.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*maybe by sat or sun*

I like the surf to be flat, flat, flat, when I flyfish as well. I ended up going off shore to get some state water snapper. I am thinking tomm morning or maybe sunday or Monday morning. keep an eye on it . ill be at the surfside pier. if you wanna roll out one day.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Went this morning near SLP. Unless it improves, don't bother. I didn't even try to fly fish. The winds were nonexistent but the surf was better suited to playing on an SUP than fishing. 

The storms offshore kicked up the surf and in combination with the weeds kept it pretty sandy. 

Only managed 2 dinks and didn't see anybody else catching either.

But, SE winds are predicted all week. If that holds, middle of next week on should be on.


----------

